# Longlife Odour



## fonaspin (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi,

What homebrew options are out there to keep my TAXI smelling good and clean....NOT overbearing but just clean and fresh.

All good advice welcome.....ALSO ....I will buy a spray type bottle if recommended....one that will again last for at least a day after spraying.

I find my homebrew fabric softener diluted only lasts an hour or so?

Trying a HOLT vent attacher ...getting two good days with that...1.00 each?

All good advice welcome,

fonaspin


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

AS blast! 

Lasted for 3 weeks so far  only used a quarter of the can but its strong for 30mins. just let it air out for a while


----------



## IIGAZI360II (Aug 13, 2013)

+1 for the AS blast, I personally like the bubblegum scent the most, and it does last for a couple of weeks.

Also another great one that I've been trying for the past week is Valet Pro Enzyme Odour Eater. It isn't too overpowering when first sprayed on, and so far has lasted a week. It has a nice lemon fresh smell, and with it being an odour eater too, it will hopefully remove any bad smells, not just mask them. I've currently got it diluted as suggested @ 5:1, but I guess for a general daily spray, you could go a bit weaker to make it last longer.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

AS bubble gum blast is awesome!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

If you have a carbon cabin filter, remember it'll remove any smells so you'll be fighting a losing battle...


----------



## sheewee87 (Dec 13, 2013)

Sorry for the newbie question, and resurrecting an old thread... I read something about mixing vodka and water on upholstery in cars for removing musty smells because it kills the bacteria. Could you add lemon juice to this to freshen it up or would your car end up smelling like a martini (can't work out whether this would be good or bad anyway).


----------

